
What's the point of using Twitter? (2010) - _sdegutis
http://sdegutis.com/blog/2010-02-27-whats-the-point-of-using-twitter/
======
_sdegutis
I feel like I come across this same sentiment time and time again in other
people's articles, especially found on Hacker News or in the comments here:
shut your devices off, and enjoy life in a more conventional way, and you'll
be much happier. Unfortunately I don't think I've lived up to that myself
since I wrote this article 8 years ago, and we've fluctuated here in our
household between getting rid of social networks and computers and TV for
periods of time, and going back to them strong. I think mostly that just goes
to show just how strong the network effect can be, and that it really helps to
surround yourself physically with like-minded people who have similar life
goals as yourself.

------
Finnucane
I don't use twitter and I still haven't done most of those things. In fact,
you be _shocked_ at the state of our garden.

